# Speeding up workflow with touchscreen, what's the best option?



## JeffvR (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi there,

What I want: simple touchscreen controller so I can assign functions like quantize, undo quantize, save project, quit project, hide unused tracks etc. etc. to buttons on a touch screen. I was looking at the Stream Deck but it's only for Windows 10. There's no need for faders or anything like that, as I already have a faderctrl and cc121. 

So what's a good solution? Touchscreen, iPad or Android tablet? What software or app? I'm on Windows 7 with Cubase 9.5


----------



## Garry (Jun 2, 2018)

If you’re using Cubase, check out what @jononotbono has done with Metagrid, it’s amazing, and gives me DAW-envy!! Sadly, I’m a Logic user, and so without Cubase’s PLE, you can’t set up the same functionality. TouchOSC also seems good, but I haven’t dug into much as Logic Remote does most of what I need. But since you’re a windows/Cubase user, Metagrid would be my first option.


----------

